# Should I use an insecticide ?



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Every year this time of year when I mow I see these tiny looking moths, not sure what they are fly up out of the grass when I get near with the lawnmower.

Could they be adult sod webworms? It's mostly this one area of my lawn. I've had damage done in this area every year but not sure it's from insects or fungus, or both.

I been on a preventative fungicide program since mid May. Serenade 3 oz/1m weekly. I try not to use chemicals on my lawn but if insects are doing damage every year I have to do something.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Little white moths are an indicator that you have had or will have larvae in your lawn. You should definitely be applying a pesticide of some sort.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

What do you recommend ? Grub Ex???


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Grub ex it is


----------



## steven harnois (Feb 19, 2019)

Talstar or Bifen-It, grub ex won't cut it.


----------

